# ゆかたその練習しなきゃ



## JapanForever

Hi there, 
Can someone help me to translate this sentence, please ? 
 ゆかたその練習しなきゃ. 兄弟っこ描きたい………っ！もちろん栞っち込みで!!
Thanks for your answers


----------



## Transfan

Hi,

Can you tell me the source of that sentence?
It'll help me in figuring out a better translation.


----------



## JapanForever

Hi,
It was on Twitter. It's about a person who wanted to draw a character from a manga/visual novel.


----------



## Transfan

Hi,

Alright! I'm not sure about my translation because native Japanese that are active on twitter use very colloquial-style Japanese(often leaving the 'particles' and other things in the sentence construction, that they think are understandable by the other person), so a little bit error is possible, though not necessary.

Assuming that the person we're talking about is the one saying this sentence and is drawing a character wearing a "Yukata"(hope you know what it is):

"I need to practice drawing that Yukata! I want to draw the sibling(s)........! Of course, I can use a guide-book for reference!!"

If my assumption is correct, the person who wrote that sentence on twitter wants to draw the sibling(s) of a character, but they can't do so because apparently the sibling(s) wear a Yukata, which they're not able to draw. 

So, if my assumption is correct, that's what the sentence says.

If you can give some more explanation regarding the source of the text, that'll help to clarify the situation.
(Ex: Is the person in question the one who mentioned this sentence? Or was it someone else who replied this sentence to the person in question? Do you know anything about the character they're talking about?)


----------



## JapanForever

Hi there, Transfan,
Thansk for your answers, but in fact, ゆか and 栞 are two Japanese names. They are two characters from the manga.


----------



## Transfan

Hi,

You're welcome!

Oh, so they're characters?!

Is there some other person other than those two in that manga's current scene? If yes, are they the one who said that sentence?

If there's a third person who said that sentence, then are you sure the sentence is: "ゆかたその練習しなきゃ"?

It should be something like: "ゆかその練習しなきゃ"/ "ゆかがその練習しなきゃ"/ "ゆかたんその練習しなきゃ" (Yuka has to practice that.)

もちろん栞っち込みで!! => Of course, Shiori will be joining us, too!!

One more thing, if there's a third person, does they have a sibling? Or does Shiori(栞) has a sibling?


----------



## JapanForever

Hi Transfan, 
In fact, there is a third person. But it was really ゆかたその練習しなきゃ. And I searched on the net about them. In fact, there is two siblings (So ゆか and his sibling) and 栞 who are part of the same family/group (must be their cousin or something). So, I don't know if it's can help you...


----------



## pontasan

Hi.
ゆかたその練習しなきゃ I need to practice drawing Yuka. (The "taso" is another way of saying "tan.")
兄弟っこ描きたい………っ！ I want to draw the sibling(s)........! (copied Transfan's translation. Thanks! ^_^)
もちろん栞っち込みで!! Of course, I will draw Shiori with them too!!
I'm happy if this helped you.


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks you a lot pontasan. But what does "taso/tan" meaning, please ?


----------



## Transfan

Hi,

"Tan" is a 'suffix' just like 'san', 'kun', etc. 
I mentioned this suffix in my previous reply: It should be something like: "ゆかその練習しなきゃ"/ "ゆかがその練習しなきゃ"/ "ゆか*たん*その練習しなきゃ" 

Just like I thought, there was a suffix used in that sentence after her name.

Hope it helped!


----------



## JapanForever

Ok. Thanks you Transfan. A last thing about that: when can we use tan/taso and with who ?


----------



## Transfan

Hi,

The Japanese suffix _Tan_ (たん) is a mispronunciation of _Chan_ (ちゃん), an informal, intimate, and diminutive honorific suffix for a person used for friends, family, and pets. Here, _Tan_ suffix itself means nothing outside its role as an honorific and its implications of cuteness.

_Taso_ is another way of saying _Tan, _so it should be used in the same way.

Hope that made things clear!


----------



## JapanForever

Ok thanks you very much Transfan


----------



## Flaminius

Transfan said:


> _Taso_ is another way of saying _Tan, _so it should be used in the same way.


No it's not.  The Internet figure in question seems to be variously nicknamed Yuka-nē, Yukataro, and Yukataso.

The third one must be a "cute" spelling for the second one in Japanese (from ゆかたろ to ゆかたそ).


----------



## terredepomme

> No it's not. The Internet figure in question seems to be variously nicknamed Yuka-nē, Yukataro, and Yukataso.
> 
> The third one must be a "cute" spelling for the second one in Japanese (from ゆかたろ to ゆかたそ).​
> 
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=11679918&noquote=1​


私も詳しくありませんが「タン」が「タソ」に変化した形態らしいです。チャンネル語、またはオタク語の話法だと思います。


----------



## Flaminius

> 「タン」が「タソ」に変化した形態


ああ、こっちの方が可能性が高いですね。知りませんでした。


----------

